# Hotels near metro lines in Washington DC Area



## LisaH (Aug 28, 2012)

I need to book a hotel for two nights (Oct 9-11) for my nephew from China. He will be visiting LA, SF (where we live), Las Vegas, Boston, DC and NYC. DC area is the only place where hotel price is really high (for everywhere else, either I have booked hotel for him, or he will be staying with friends and relatives). I wonder if any of you know some hotels which are near the DC metro lines so he can stay in the outskirts and still be able to take the public transportation to visit the various attractions in the Capital. Thanks for your help!


----------



## radmoo (Aug 28, 2012)

There are 2 Marriotts in Crystal City, which has its own Metro stop.  Just over the bridge in VA so probably less $$$ than in District proper but right on the Metro!


----------



## tashamen (Aug 28, 2012)

*Ballston metro*

There are several near the Ballston metro stop in Arlington, VA also.  There's a Comfort Inn which is probably the least expensive of the options and is fine.  It's right across the street from where we used to live and my brother used to stay there when he'd visit as we didn't have enough room.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 28, 2012)

The DC Metro site has a map of the metro system superimposed on a Google map.  It's really great; you can see where the metro stops are underground and where the streets are above ground.  Click on the Google Map button to see it.

http://www.wmata.com/rail/maps/map.cfm


----------



## LisaH (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you all! Comfort Inn is over $200 night. Americana is a lot cheaper. I have made a reservation for him. Please keep the suggestions coming. I can always cancel and rebook for something better...


----------



## LisaH (Aug 29, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> it's just one person, right?



Yes.......


----------



## chapjim (Aug 29, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Thank you all! Comfort Inn is over $200 night. Americana is a lot cheaper. I have made a reservation for him. Please keep the suggestions coming. I can always cancel and rebook for something better...



The Americana is less than two blocks from my office and is probably the only hotel in the area with rooms for less than $100.  Crystal City Metro and lots of restaurants are easy walks away.  It's not luxurious but will certainly do for two nights.

My next choice would be the Hotel Monaco in Old Town Alexandria.  Rooms for about $200/night, a 1/2 mile or so trolley ride from the King Street Metro.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 31, 2012)

Wyndham Alexandria is directly across the street from the subway.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 3, 2012)

I stayed at the Residence Inn Old Towne Alexandria. It's about two blocks from the Metro. As mentioned, there are hotels out in Arlington near the Metro, but I always get a car when I'm working out there, so I'm not familiar with the specifics. I think the Marriott Courtyard is one of them.

Sheila


----------



## nerodog (Sep 3, 2012)

*student rates ?*

Hello ! Have you thought of student rates ?Maybe the Sheraton ?? I know there is a hotel up by the zoo  but not sure who runs it now....  that is a nice locale and maybe in and around that area ?


----------

